# onthouden of zich herinneren



## jonquiliser

Goeien dag allemaal!

Wie zegt men, in het Nederlands/Vlaams, "to remember (someone)" in deze zin: "It's been so long that I don't know if you still remember me"? Misschien kon het zijn "...dat ik niet weet als je me nog steeds onthoudt"? Als het kan, heb ik 't graag in het West-Vlaams 

(en mijn fouten corrigeren!)

Dank je wel


----------



## Jeedade

jonquiliser said:


> Goeien dag allemaal!
> 
> Wie Hoe zegt men, in het Nederlands/Vlaams, "to remember (someone)" in deze zin: "It's been so long that I don't know if you still remember me"? Misschien kon is het zijn "...dat ik niet weet als of je me nog steeds onthoudtherrinert"? Als het kan, heb ik 't graag in het West-Vlaams
> 
> (en mijn fouten corrigeren!)
> 
> Dank je wel


----------



## jonquiliser

Dank je, jeedade!


----------



## jippie

Nog een correctie:dat ik niet weet of je me nog steeds *'herinnert' *in plaats van *herrinert *


----------



## Jeedade

jippie said:


> Nog een correctie:dat ik niet weet of je me nog steeds *'herinnert' *in plaats van *herrinert *


Oeps! Inderdaad, dat was een tikfout ...


----------



## Joannes

jonquiliser said:


> Als het kan, heb ik 't graag in het West-Vlaams


 
Er is niet echt een gestandaardiseerde spelling voor het West-Vlaams maar dat zou iets in deze aard zijn: *'t es zo lange gheleden da 'k nie me wee'n aje me nog kent*.


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, Joannes, veel dank!! Da's perfect


----------



## Joannes

Geen dank.

Ik heb wel net gemerkt dat om consequent te zijn in mijn eigen West-Vlaamse spelling er *ghelee'n* had moeten staan in plaats van *gheleden*.  Sorry, dat is de slechte invloed van (de spelling van) het Standaardnederlands.


----------

